# Going abroad



## Fairy1808 (Jan 21, 2012)

I am new to this forum thing, so apologies if I don't so this right.  DH and I have been pretty much written of by NHS, we need egg donation and even privately in England the waiting list is 12 mths+.  I am 35 and feel my biological clock in ticking. Low ovarian reserve, high FHS (20), low AFC.  
Found two highly recommended clinics abroad, one in Spain- Clinica Eugin in Barcelona and Ava Peter in St Petersburg Russia.  Just wanted to see if anyone and been there and your experiences.  We are planning on choosing in the next month so we can have our first treatment soon.  If we won the lottery I would go the CHR in New York, but 3 times the cost.  
Look forward to hearing from someone soon


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Fairy, 

Have you found the international forums?  There's a general international one and there are subforums for regions in Europe.  Some move faster than others but you might find some information about one or both of your clinic choices there.

Good luck making the decision, I know it is a hard thing to do!


----------



## rosiedreamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Fairy!

I'm in a position similar to yours: I'm 36 and was diagnosed POF a couple of years ago. I was completely devastated at the time but now I've decided to stop weeping and do something about it. DH and I have been researching and we've decided to go for Spain, though the whole abroad issue makes me quite anxious. How was your treatment abroad experience? I'm in high need of reassurance!  

We still don't know what clinic to choose so we'll be going to the Fertility Show (November 3rd - 4th) for a bit of enlightening. For the moment, we’ve signed up for a free consultation with a doctor from Institute Marques in Barcelona and we're thinking about IVI too.

Are any of you going to the Fertility Show?

Best


----------



## Fairy1808 (Jan 21, 2012)

Rosiedreamer -welcome. Nice to hear from a fellow newbie! Yes DH and I r both going to the show. Had our 1st consult at Ava Peter in Russia and they were excellent. It's not that scary really. We narrowed it down to Clinica Eugine in Barcelona and the one above. Went with Russia for a few reasons. Zita West is apparently doing something with them at the moment, also I am blond, so thought the majority of ED in Spain would be dark haired. Might seem a but silly, but once u get your head round not being able to use your own eggs, u kinda want it to be the best match possible.  

We could start treatment as soon as Nov/dec. just want to get on with it now. The doctor in Russia was surprised we hadn't had IVF, but was told over here that is was pointless! Seeing doctor this Wednesday at Oxford Fertility Unit just for 3/4/5 opinion. Everyone seems to say something different! 

I will follow u. Keep me updated. Nice to have fellow peeps to chat too.
Xx


----------



## rosiedreamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you for your warm welcome   Good luck at the doctor today, hope it clears doubts up and let me know how it went!  

I read in Spain most donors are uni students and most of them are foreigners, even though I've been there and local people aren't actually all that dark!!! It's more of an undebated fame they have... Nevertheless, matching doesn't worry me all that much. In fact I'm thinking embryo adoption is a very interesting option for us - apparently Marques came up with this programme in which all the “abandoned” embryos are given a family. I've always wanted to adopt a child and this way we're given the opportunity of doing so from the very beginning (and cheaper as well!  ) Still have to make our minds up first, though! We've decided we won't decide until after the show. 

Are you telling about ED? 

XX


----------



## TheLongRoad (Nov 14, 2011)

Just thought I'd throw an option in for you ladies, have you considered the Czech Republic? The price seems a tiny bit lower than the clinic in Russia and they also have caucasian donors. I go to the clinic of reproductive medicine in Zlin and there is no wait time for a donor cycle, apart from the time it takes to stim your donor and prepare your uterus. They have lovely coordinators too, we have been really happy with them.


----------



## Fairy1808 (Jan 21, 2012)

Rosiedreamer- my parents know everything, my sister knows some but now we are officially on the ED route I kinda think it is private. At some point we will decide to tell out child and I want it to be us to tell him/her and not overheard from anyone else. I am comfortable with it coming out from  us, but defiantly when we decide. I also don't want to heard comments like the baby not looking like me or something. As my acupuncturist told me, "I'm the oven and the egg is just one of many ingredients in my cake I'm baking!"

I haven't heard about the embryo adoption but this sounds really good. I'm gonna look into this too. 

OFU went ok. Waiting for date on private consult following group session. I doubt they will even allow my one round of IVF. Doesn't matter if it is self funded as if my chances are low, they don't want me to ruin their stats. I just want to get on a plane and get my eggy now!  

Thelongroad- hi  there r so many good clinics out there u just have to go with the one u feel is best. As we have already had our initial consult, we just need to give the green light and one more trip then for ET. 

Really starting to get the hang of this forum thingy and it is comforting too 
xx


----------



## rosiedreamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Fairy - it's great that you can share with your family, but I absolutely understand your approach. I think it's important for your child to hear it from you, since small kids are easily affected. I like to imagine myself as a child and see what I'd like most, and I'd definitely want to be myself who decides whether I want to tell everyone about my origins or not.  

I spoke to my own and DH's  family as well and they were very supportive (I was a bit scared how in-laws would react, but they were actually very cool about it).   It has been a very important step for us. Since we won't be using my own eggs anyhow, DH said we should go for an "embryo in need", but on the other hand I'd like the baby to be half his (genetically speaking, that is!) - your comparison of the oven comes in very handy!  

Decisions, decisions!!!    

In case they do allow you to, will you go for the IVF round? or is your mind already on that plane? 

The Long Road - thanks for the tip! Nevertheless, I've been given good references about Spain (specially Barcelona) and have decided to stop doing other things to pay for my treatment there, as they are very advanced technology-wise. No more shopping for me!!!


----------



## lisaloo123 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi All, 

Was meaning to post on the practicalities of how you organise your international treatment (mainly when to book flights, hotel, etc don't want to scan on day 9 and have the stress of trying to book flights, hotels etc for that night!) but came across this post so hope you don't mind me jumping in and wanted to see what you all decided. 

I'm just waiting for AF before I go to reprofit for a modified natural cycle, I've been through the mill a bit on my IVF journey and was told by my UK clinic at xmas that they wouldn't offer me any more treatment.  Reprofit have been great and I've opted for trying with my own eggs and having the option of donor emby's as a back up, we will decide on the day and they are confident that they can match and supply from their frozen stock.  There are many difficulties we have to overcome in our journey and I was terrified of double donnor at xmas when I was told it was our only option, but since I've set up the plan B of the embryo adoption I'm ecstatic, I feel like I'm going to come home pregnant and can eventually get on with our life...I know this is possible a little too optimistic but I just wanted to let you know that giving myself the option has somehow made the decision easier for me, if we don't get any usable emby's or they are of such a low grade I can still get the chance of a child with good eggs.  When I started my journey I had the same thoughts on baking a baby, the fact that there are kind people in this world who could help us with the ingredients is an amazing thing and if the Genetics mean something I'd rather have them from a selfless person who is willing to help others.....

I think another thing that swayed me was meeting a friend who is still trying with donnor eggs, and I thought if I fast 2 years and meet her with her beautiful baby that I pray she conceives and I hadn't had a go on donnor how would I feel.....as much as I was focusing on did it matter to me if there was a genetic link, I didn't think to ask myself did it matter if there wasn't......

Just my thoughts, we all have to make the decisions that are right for us.
L.xxx


----------

